# Steam loco Plumbing



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok I am doing my first Bash. Bob Baxtor has been kind enough to help me through the process but I thought I would ask this here as well. I know nothing about steam engine plumbing. I am building a narrow gauge 2-6-0 that would have been build around 1880's. The prototype railroad had two identical engines #1 and #2. There is only two decent photos that I know of of these two engines. One head on and one quartering toward the camera showing the right side. Un fortunatly there is a bunch of dumb people standing in the way of most of the detail on the side shot (somehow i think they thought they were more important than the locomotive.) So needless to say I don't have alot to go on. No shots of the left side and one not so informative of the left. So here is my question. What needs to be on this loco to make it a reasonable simulation? What parts must be present on a loco of this size and era. I am no rivot counter. It has to look good and be reasonably correct. I am not looking for complexity, this is about form over function. It will be a outdoor working train not a museum piece.

Any help?

Devon


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

try here for general practice: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/MLS-Articles/MC2007PorterHistoryPart-1.pdf 

http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=277 

Here for how to fudge it 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/consolidation.html 

Here for how to do it right 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/MLS-Articles/MC2007PorterPart-2.pdf


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Devon

Maybe the following will be found to be of use to you.









MLS MasterClass 2001 - Chapter 6 Background Baldwin 2-6-0 The Plumbing (PDF 1.75MB)[/b]

MLS MasterClass 2001 - Chapter 6 Construction Baldwin 2-6-0 "Pipes n' Stuff" (PDF 2.5MB)[/b]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great read!


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks great help now I have to do it right


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for those links, they're very useful!


----------

